# My Tivo Central Menu has changed!



## camach (Feb 18, 2002)

Hi,

I've just come home from work and noticed that my TiVo Central menu optons have changed.

I now no longer have either 'Inside TiVo' or 'Channel Highlights' in the menu system.

Has anyone else had this?

Tony


----------



## camach (Feb 18, 2002)

OK, I see this is not a new problem.


----------



## kev_the_mole (Aug 27, 2005)

camach said:


> OK, I see this is not a new problem.


 Well it's new to me tonight  . I've tried a search on tivo menu change and I only get the above thread! Can anyone explain please ??

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ukcobra (Jun 2, 2004)

camach said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just come home from work and noticed that my TiVo Central menu optons have changed.
> 
> ...


Yep, noticed this a couple of days ago.....

Ever since I purchased my Tivo, the two missing options have never offerred any content for me, no loss there.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Perhaps a Tivo service cutback to celibrate the new year?

I did however use to use the classic movies option now and again but no more 

Automan.


----------



## Andy Leitch (Apr 30, 2005)

ukcobra said:


> Yep, noticed this a couple of days ago.....
> 
> Ever since I purchased my Tivo, the two missing options have never offerred any content for me, no loss there.


Even if you didn't use them, they are important features to have and shouldn't be dismissed in such a casual manner. Without them it breaks the UI, TiVo/9 no longer works has it should and TiVo shouldn't be allowed to think that they can provide a reduced service but still charge the full monthly amount.


----------



## Glen (May 9, 2004)

You will find that the missing options do infact come and go quite often! dont worry! nothing wrong!


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

It's not a reduced service, and is a known problem

It is thought to be connected to problems with missing schedule data, and has happened (and been resolved quickly) in the past

see http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3635854&&#post3635854

not a great deal of reassurance I know, but it's not a major issue, and based on previous experience it will be sorted out fairly quickly


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

Just to confirm this is a fault TiVo have identified and are in the process of rectifying. It is not an intentional reduction of the service.


----------



## DeadKenny (Nov 9, 2002)

Not that I used them anyway, but I noticed they dissapeared a while back then came back, but then again noticed they'd gone last night.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

They are back now


----------



## scgf (Oct 24, 2000)

I use them a lot. I particularly liked the Radio Times recommendations we used to have. For me it was one of the big benefits of the TiVo service. What we have now (most of the time) is a poor reflection of what Inside TiVo used to be like. I often found several gems this way.


----------

